# ما هي مواصفات جهاز Mri لطرحها للشراء من الشركات , يرجى المسا عده



## فؤاد ابو زيد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخوه الاعزاء 
يرجى ممن لديه مواصفات تفصيليه لجهاز Mri حديث , بحيث تكون تكاليف التشغيل قليله خاصة في استهلاك الهيليوم, ان يزودني بها مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## maher-t (6 نوفمبر 2007)

المواصفات الفنية لجهاز المرنان مغناطيسي ( MRI )
( تحتاج لتدقيق من الزملاء الأعضاء الذين يمتلكون خبرة في هذا المجال)


المطلوب : جهاز رنين مغناطيسي مغلق لتصوير كامل الجسم مصنع في إحدى الشركات المعروفة في هذا المجال والحاصلة على شهادات الجودة FDA أو CE .
الجهاز جديد غير مجدد ويذكر العارض تاريخ أول إنتاج للموديل المعروض وسنة تصنيعه.
التغذية الكهربائية 220/380V±10% بتردد 50 Hz .
ألا تقل قوة المغناطيس عن 1.5 T تسلا.
أن يكون المغناطيس مصنوع بتقنية النواقل الفائقة (SUPER CONDUCTING ).
يفضل ان تكون وحدتا الإرسال والاستقبال رقميتان.
يحدد العارض عدد الأقنية.
يحدد العارض تقنية التبريد المستخدمة والتكلفة السنوية التقريبية.
يحدد العارض العزل الوقائي للمغناطيس/ 5 GAUSS FRINGE FIELD / وأن يكون أقل ما يمكن بالاتجاهات الثلاث.
بالنسبة للتدرج المغناطيسي : (GRADIENT ) يحدد العارض :
 1- مطال الذروة (AMPLTUDE ) بـ m / mT وذلك من أجل دورة عمل كاملة (CYCLE DUTY) 100 % .
 2- زمن الصعود ( RISE TIME) بالـ ( ms ).
 3- معدل ا لتباطؤ ( SLOW RATE ) بالـ (mT /m/sec) .
11. تقنيات التصوير : ( IMAGING )
 يعمل النظام بتقنية ( MULTY SLICES ) ويحدد العارض مايلي:
 1- أنواع ومواصفات المتواليات والتقنيات التي يستطيع الجهاز تحقيقها بالتفصيل:
 أ- المتواليات التقليدية ( FE- FLAIR - IR - FSE - SE أو GE )
 ب- المتواليات الإضافية ( المتواليات السريعة) /Perfussion – Defussion /
Angio (D2-D3) with or without injection
 ج- ذكر أي برامج وقدرات تصويرية إضافية متوفرة ضمن الجهاز المعروض.
 2- ( REPETITON TIME ) بالـ (msec).
 ( ECHO TIME ) بالـ (msec).
 ( INVERSION TIME ) بالـ (msec).
 3- أقل سماكة للمقطع ( SLICE THICKNESS) بالـ (mm ) وذلك في حال ثنائي الأبعاد
2 DFT )  ) وثلاثي الأبعاد ( 3 DFT ).
 4- مجال حقل الرؤية ( FOV ) ( FIELD OF VIEW ).
 5- مصفوفة التحصيل ( AQUISION MATRIX ) وألا تقل عن / 512×512 /
 6- مصفوفة العرض (DISPLAY MATRIX ) وألا تقلا عن / 1024×1024 /
 7- الدقة ( RESOUTION ) بالـ (mm).
 8- اتجاهات المسح: ( SCAN OREINTATIONS).

12. وحدة التحكم والمعالجة: ( COMPUTER):
1- أن يكون المرنان مزود بوحدة تحكم ومعالجة رقمية أو حاسب تتضمن معالج متطور من أحدث ما تم التوصل له في مضمار المعالجات الرقمية من حيث السرعة وتعدد الوظائف ويحدد العارض نوع 
2- المعالجات المستخدمة وعددها وسرعتها والذاكرة الداخلية.
3- يحدد العارض زمن إعادة بناء الصورة (RECONSTRUCTION TIME )
4- يحدد العارض سعات التخزين وأن يحتوي النظام على سواقة ليزرية ( قراءة / كتابة) ويشرح العارض وسائط التخزين بشكل مفصل .
5- يجب أن يكون الجهاز مزود بدارة الربط ( DICOM 3.0 INTERFACE )
6- النظام مزود بشاشة قياس (20) إنش ويحدد العارض مواصفاتها.
13. يحدد العارض مواصفات الطاولة والأوزان التي تتحملها وحركاتها ونظام توضع المريض .
14. الملفات المطلوبة :

ملف العمود الفقري  SPINE COIL ) وسط /Medium/ كبير/Large/
ملف للرأس : (HEAD COIL )
ملف للاطراف : ( EXTERMITY COIL ) متعدد الأغراض ( Multi purpose)
ملف للكتف : ( SHOULDER COIL )
ملف للركبة : ( KNEE COIL )
ملف للرقبة : ( NECK COIL )
ملف الثدي: ( BREAST COIL ) 
ملف المفاصل: ( TMJ COIL )
 - يحدد العارض ميزات ومواصفات الملفات وقياساتها إضافة لاستخداماتها وطريقة اتصالها مع المغناطيس يفضل تقنية /Phased Array/
 - أن تحقق الملفات المقدمة تصوير كافة الحجوم من الأطفال وحتى البالغين كبيري الحجم .
 - يفضل تقديم ملفات تجمع بين ملفين أو أكثر دون أن تخل بوظيفة كل منها لتصوير عدة أعضاء من الجسم بآن واحد دون تغير وضعية المريض أو تبديل الملفات .
 - يفضل إمكانية التطوير بإضافة ( MODULAR)
15. ملحقات الجهازACCESSORIES 
 وتضم مايلي :

غرفة المرنان( RF CAGE) 
- يحدد العارض أبعادها ومواصفاتها بدقة , ويجب أن تتضمن المسارات اللازمة مثل الغازات الطبية (أوكسجين – نايتروس –فاكيوم ) والإضاءة الجيدة , والمخمدات الصوتية ، والنظام الصوتي بين غرفة التحكم والتصوير مع تقديم كل ما يلزم لتنفيذ ذلك .
- أن يقدم العارض مخططات تفصيلية .
- أن يقوم العارض بتنفيذ العزل الراديوي ( RF SHIELDING) لغرفة الجهاز وأن يضمن اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة لعدم تأثير الجهاز على التجهيزات الأخرى في المشفى .
2. وحدة عدم انقطاع التيار الكهربائي(UPS) .
- أن تكون استطاعتها كافية لتشغيل الجهاز كاملا مع ملحقاته وبزمن دعم لا يقل عن /10/ عشرة دقائق - أن تكون من نوع TRUE ON LINE 
- تذكر مواصفاتها بالتفصيل .
- أن لاتقل عمر البطاريات عن /5/ خمس سنوات وأن تكون من النوع المغلق .
- أن تكون من إنتاج شركة عالمية معروفة والحاصلة على شهادة الجودة .
3. التكييف :AIR CONDITION SYSTEM
- تقع جميع أعمال التكييف للجهاز وملحقاته و أماكن تواجدها من تجهيز وتركيب وتوصيل وتشغيل على العارض وذلك بما يتناسب مع توصيات الشركة الصانعة للمرنان والتجهيزات والتحكم .
- يحدد العارض المواصفات الفنية لنظام التكييف . 
4. كاشف معادن يدوي :
- تذكر مواصفاته .
5. حاقن آلي :
- أن يكون متوافقا مع تقنيات تصوير الجهاز.
- تحديد مواصفاته بالتفصيل .
6. طابعة ليزرية جافة RY LASER PRINTER 
· ان تكون من انتاج شركة عالمية معروفة والحاصلة على شهادة الجودة CE OR FDA
· ذات مأخذ واحد مع وجود وصلة DICOM
· التدرج الرمادي لا يقل عن 12 bit ( 4096 سوية رمادية ).
· يحدد العارض العدد الأعظمي للبكسل وأبعاد البكسل .
· يحدد العارض عدد الأفلام الشعاعية التي تطبعها بالساعة مع تحديد زمن الدورة الواحدة .
· يحدد العارض سعة الذاكرة بالـ MB. 
· أن تقبل طباعة أفلام قياس 17×14 مع تحديد أشكال تقسيم الفيلم .
7. الجهاز مزود بالآليات والملحقات اللازمة لقياس ودراسة الإشارات الحيوية 
( CARDIAC GATING / RESPIRATORY GATING / ANGIOGRAPHY / SPECTROSCOPY) 


16. يذكر العارض مكان صنع كل جزء رئيسي من الجهاز وبلد تجميع الجهاز ككل وكل التفاصيل اللازمة للحؤول دون معوقات أثناء الاستلام .
17. التدريب:
 يقوم العارض بإرسال تعهد ضمن عرضه الفني والمالي بالقيام بتدريب اثنان من الأطباء على التشغيل واستثمار الجهاز واثنان من المهندسين الطبيين على الصيانة والتركيب في الشركة الصانعة أو أحد مراكزها المعتمدة خارج القطر لمدة لاتقل عن عشرون يوما.
18. الصيانة والضمان :
· الالتزام بضمان كافة التجهيزات المقدمة لمدة سنتين مجانا بما في ذلك تقديم القطع التبديلية اللازمة للصيانة اعتبارا من تاريخ الاستلام الأولي. 
· تقديم عرض مالي وفني لصيانة الأجهزة وملحقاتها لمدة خمس سنوات بعد فترة الضمان المجانية لمدة سنتين بحيث يشمل العرض (الصيانة والإصلاح وكافة القطع التبديلية اللازمة بما فيها الملفات والبطاريات لوحدة عدم انقطاع التيار الكهربائي ومواد التبريد وكل مايلزم لضمان عمل الأجهزة وملحقاتها طيلة فترة عقد الصيانة .
· الالتزام بإجراء عمليات التطوير والتعديلات التي قد تطرأ على الجهاز دون مقابل.
· تقديم عدة إصلاح لكافة التجهيزات عدد/2/ مجموعة( متضمنة البرامج اللازمة للمعايرة و الإصلاح).
· الالتزام بتوفير القطع التبديلية لمدة /10/ سنوات بعد سنوات الضمان .
· تقديم نسخة من كافة المخططات التفصيلية والوثائق الفنية المتعلقة بالجهاز بما في ذلك الوثائق اللازمة للصيانة والإصلاح والتشغيل .
· أن يتوفر لدى الوكيل ورشة صيانة مؤهلة من الشركة للقيام بتأمين كافة أعمال الصيانة الضرورية.


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (10 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي ماهر وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ايمان علي مصرية (10 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علم :20:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ maher-t

معلومات في غاية الاهمية جزاك الله الف خير .

البغدادي .:75:


----------



## م.عز (11 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ maher-t 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات ...


----------



## م مصطفى الجنابي (18 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك اخي العزيز والله يزيدك من علمه
المهندس مصطفى


----------



## engr-hani (12 مايو 2009)

موضوع أكثر من رائع شكراً على جهودك


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (12 مايو 2009)

*ممواصفات عامه رئيسيه للعطاءات*

بعد مطالعه لا باس بها توصلت الى المواصفات الرئيسيه التاليه بدون التفاصيل الدقيقه بحيث لا تتجه ولا تشير هذه المواصفات جهاز او ماركه معينه................ ما رايكم؟

MRI Specifications


•	The Magnet : 
-	
-	1.5 Tesla .
-	The offer must contain all information about the magnet such as the diamensions, weight … etc .
-	Is the magnet equipped with "no boil – off " technology .
-	Shiellding : passive and active .
-	Water cooling system .

•	RF System : 
-	
-	The offer must contain all information about RF system such as frequency , Number of receiver channels … etc .
-	A comprehensive description of RF cabin .
-	A fully equipped RF cabin (wall plugs , lights … ect) , including installation , shall be offered as an option .

•	Coils : 
-	
-	Please describe each coil such as name , weight , part no , type …etc 
-	If the coil is not standard accessories , should be priced separately for each coil . 
-	Comprehensive MR angio using integrated body coil .

•	Host computer and operating system :
-	
-	Fast Dual .
-	DV D storage drive for image storage .
-	RAM 4GB .
-	Type operating system ? .
-	19 " L C D matrix 1024 x 1024 color monitor .
-	Storage hard disk ≥ 400000 images in 256 matrix per disk .




•	Computer Upgrades 
-	
-	Are upgrades of the host computer included ? .
-	Are upgrades of the processor included ? .
Please describe the computer upgrade process , if optional , please list the price .

* Software packages : 
-	
-	The offer must contain all information's about software , name , part No., applications , the software's that included in total price in standard accessories , others not included in price should be priced separately .

-	Are software updates included ? .
-	Are software upgrades for existing licenses included ? .
-	Please describe the software upgrade and update process , if optional , please list the price . 

•	Clinical application packages : 
-	
-	Please describe the packages for : 
Comprehensive MR angio, Neuro , ortho , cardiac , body , breast, oncology and pediatric . 

•	Standard pulse sequences : 

-	please describe all the pulse sequences such as whole body imaging , 
Black blood imaging Gradiant echo … ets .
-	Others not included , please list the price .

•	Patient comfort details : 

-	Please describe patient aperture, patient table , patient couch and intercom system .

•	Accessories – included : 


1-	Laser camera and It's accessories .
2-	MR pressure injector .
3-	All needed chillers : gradient coil water cooling , shield /cryo cooler compressor , any other water cooling .
4-	Phantom set and other accessories such as calibration tools .

•	Running costs and consumption : 


- The power consumption of the whole system in operation . 
- The power consumption of the whole system in stand – by .
- cooling water requirements of the whole system in operation and in stand by .
- Is the installation of a closed – loop cooling circuit possible .


•	Price of service contract : 


- List price of service contract (with or without magnet ) after warranty .
- Please specify the exact *******s of the service contract [/LEFT​].​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2009)

تسلم على جهدك الكبير .

جزاك الله خيرا .

نترقب جديدك القادم .

تقبل اجمل التمنيات .


البغدادي


----------



## ali kamal (23 مايو 2009)

الاخ ماهر السلام عليكم :
حقيقه ماذكرته عن جهاز التصوير الرنين المغناطيسي اعتقد انة كورس وافي عن الجهاز لمن اراد معرف تفصيليه عن الجهاز في الواقع انا استفت كثيرا من معلوماتك القيمه و شكرا لهذا المجهود


----------



## مهندسة جادة (23 مايو 2009)

معلومات رائعة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ميكانيك حلبي (18 يونيو 2009)

أستاذ ماهر شكرأ جزيلاً عاى هذه المعلومات الفنية الواضحة ، وهنا لدي سؤال عن الأبعاد الخاصة بهذا الجهاز بشكل تقريبيي وأيضاً وزن الجهاز ، حيث أنني أعمل على مشروع مطلوب فيه توريد وتركيب وصعد يستوعب هذا الجهاز من أجل نقله إلى ضمن المبنى وأيضاً في حال الحاجة إلى صيانته.
هل لكم أن تفيدونا في هذه النقاط ؟؟؟
وشكراً جزيلاً.


----------



## اسامة الخزرجي (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء انامهندس اعمل في شركة لنصب وصيانة الاجهزة الطبية من ضمنها الرنين المغناطيسي وبانواعة siemensوphilipsوhitashiمن قوة 0.3تسلاالى 1.5 تسلا مع الغرفة العازلة وجلر الماء واليو بي اس والكاميرا الجافة نوع sony اليابانية ونوع kodakنحن مستعدون لتجهيز كافة المستئفيات والعيادة الاهلية والحكومية باحدث الاجهزة الطبية من السونار اجهزة الاشعة العادية والرقمية واجهزة المفراس الحلزوني واجهزة الرنيين المغناطيسي وجهاز نفتيت الحصى وجهاز القسطرة علما اننا نقدم للزبائن خدمات ما بعد البيع من ظمانات تصل الى مدة سنة واكثر حسب العقد ووللشركة عدة انجازات في العراق والشرق الاوسط لمعلومات اكثر هذا عنواني البريدي [email protected]


----------

